# FCA indoors



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Notables from Winnipeg
Kevin Tataryn 591
Kyle Oliver 590
Rich Vogt 587
Ed Wilson 579....
Kyle Oliver 598(Bowhunter Unltd)
Doris Jones 577


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I shot 583.
McQuaker 582


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> any good numbers yet


Nope :lol:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

i should have just stayed home


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

594 bhul


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yup*

I`m like REED should of stayed at home... I won more at the casino the night before...lol lol


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

prelims are up.

I (cough) sucked( cough):wink:


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

i wont even post my score! You guys are gonna laugh too much at me! HAHAHA


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I had a low white X count sunday.

565


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> I had a low white X count sunday.
> 
> 565


Right there with ya Shawn...My scope was doing drive bye's...lol...oh well!!! I blame everything on...:beer:


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I maid 588 in master compound. I am glad with the performance.....


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

That you Jacque, You beat me by one again... Congratulations..... Ken...


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry Ken :wink: i must be a bad shadow for you. You will be able to have your revenge this summer.


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

I can wait for the outdoor season, Hey Jacque, will you be at the 70 Meter Chalange this weekend? A bunch of us are coming up to Montreal, Pierre Turnbull and I will be there....


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry Ken, i won't be theire because my 2 bow are not set for 70 m. Got my Mathews set for 18 m. to 40 m. and can get heigher because my arrow are to heavy. My PSE have bad drawhing lately and it's tought on my mental. I will do the next Canadian april 3. I thing for the practice at Montreal is a friday night for the outsider. I don't remember the date exactly. Maibe i will check the date and try to see you and Pierre.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Ken

I will be there with Pierre =) i'm ze short fat bald guy  hahahaha



Ken B said:


> I can wait for the outdoor season, Hey Jacque, will you be at the 70 Meter Chalange this weekend? A bunch of us are coming up to Montreal, Pierre Turnbull and I will be there....


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Should be fun..... It has been warm enough here in NB to practice outdoors.... Sweet.......


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Lucky!!! its warm enough here just most places are locked up still from winter or buts are not out!


----------

